# Anything TiVo-Billing, T&C, FAQ's



## Sasha28980 (Apr 24, 2010)

If you have any questions or issues concerning billing w/TiVo, let me know. I know that there are a lot of upset people that lash out at CSR's and from the other side of the spectrum, it's really not their fault. So to clear up any confusion, let me answer your questions.


----------



## clinthall (Feb 7, 2004)

I am a returning TIVO customer. I purchased a Premiere and I want to get the best possible deal for my rate plan. Do you have a "welcome back" offer?


----------



## Sasha28980 (Apr 24, 2010)

clinthall said:


> I am a returning TIVO customer. I purchased a Premiere and I want to get the best possible deal for my rate plan. Do you have a "welcome back" offer?


Well you just may be eligible-How long has your last TiVo been deactivated?


----------

